# Garden Pond Liner Repair



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

What, in general, do you folks use for patching tears and holes that may have developed in the original liner?

I was given some pond sealing tape - the double sided stuff, which is great if you are sticking two bits of liner together but nor so good if you just want the sticky to be on one side.

Is there an equivalent one side tape and any particular brand I should look out for please?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That Flex-Tape you see on TV seems to work well enough.


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> That Flex-Tape you see on TV seems to work well enough.


Thank you - that was the only thing I'd found but wanted some confirmation. Let me see if I can find some in the UK now...


----------

